

What does `void 0` mean? - dsego
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7452341/what-does-void-0-mean

======
Someone1234
It is idiotic that undefined isn't a reserved keyword. But add that to the
list of bad JavaScript design decisions.

------
califield
Modern browsers don't actually let you redefine `undefined`.

------
twic
I think i'd go for 'void undefined'.

